# How Much Is This Watch Worth



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

hey i found a watch in my loft though i cant get much information on the internet about it, i hope you guys can help

its 9 carrot gold has a leather strap and a pearl face, the date is 1984 and the make is HENN. it comes with all the receipt and all the garentee ect. its made in wolverhampton uk privately.

Thank you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice to meet you too.

Had carrots with me pie and mash for tea tonight!


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

pg tips said:


> nice to meet you too.
> 
> Had carrots with me pie and mash for tea tonight!


lol please be serrious  sorry lol


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Please post pics of the watch and some know it all will probably be able to tell you.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

curtis said:


> . it comes with all the receipt and all the garentee ect.
> 
> Thank you.


and what does the receipt say??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We will need more details and a pic, I've never heard of Henn.

What movement does it have? Battery or wind up? Is it solid gold or plated? What condition is it in? Is the dial genuine mother of pearl?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A quick google found T A Henn & Sons of Princess st. Wolverhampton. They are Jewelers so probably sold the watch. Does it have HENN on the dial? If so it was probably commisioned by them but made elsewhere.

If you google you'll find them, they have an email address on their site so you can ask them for more info.


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

er its definatly made by henn its on the pearl dial background? anyway i will try and get pictures in 5min


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

curtis said:


> er its definatly made by henn its on the pearl dial background? anyway i will try and get pictures in 5min and you wind it up with the cog on the side you change the time with.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It wont be made by Henn, like Paul says, Henn is the retailer, they will have bought them in branded to sell in their store, a common practice...

Loads of retailers did it.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The name on the dial does not mean they made it. Quite often jewelers had watches made for them with their name printed on the dial. There are many examples of this. Take Sekonda for example, they were not watchmakers, they bought watches from factories all over the place (Russia initially) and had them made with Sekonda on the dial.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

curtis said:


> er its definatly made by henn its on the pearl dial background? anyway i will try and get pictures in 5min


Pearl back ground ,special mmm could be as rare as Henns teeth ,worth a few bob :huh: Cant wait to see photos mate :huh:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:shutup:


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

im trying to upload the pictures but having difficulty atm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Instructions on the link below

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

curtis said:


> im trying to upload the pictures but having difficulty atm


Poor light in the loft h34r:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Alas said:


> curtis said:
> 
> 
> > . it comes with all the receipt and all the garentee ect.
> ...


What does it say? :shout:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> curtis said:
> 
> 
> > im trying to upload the pictures but having difficulty atm
> ...


:lol:


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

i cant seem to get pictures can you give me a valueation from those details? estimated? the price on the watch was 500Â£ in 1984 it says on the recpiet


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Email me the pictures .. 

jam_miller at hotmail dot com


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

the reason i cant get the pictures on the pc is because the usb is lost !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

curtis said:


> i cant seem to get pictures can you give me a valueation from those details? estimated? the price on the watch was 500Â£ in 1984 it says on the recpiet


No not without seeing it, it wouldn't be fair to guess. Do as I say and email Henn, they may want to buy it back.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

curtis said:


> the reason i cant get the pictures on the pc is because the usb is lost !


Can you draw us a picture? h34r:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

curtis said:


> i cant seem to get pictures can you give me a valueation from those details? estimated? the price on the watch was 500Â£ in 1984 it says on the recpiet


QVC


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, Â£500 in 1984 was worth Â£1158.34 in 2007, but unfortunately, considering the credit crunch and lack of potential buyers especially without pics, I'd say it's now wprth approximately .63p


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

got a usb cable pictures to be uploaded soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

curtis said:


> got a usb cable pictures to be uploaded soon


  ..................................................


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when I did the spam / troll poll I forgot the 3rd catagory h34r:


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

any ideas?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Can you get a bigger picture? h34r:


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Gonna need a Toshi


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

My grandad used to have an old hen but it **** all over his back garden so i believe he broke its neck, i have no idea what it would of been worth in 1984 , i am also having trouble sorting out some pics so god knows what it would be worth now.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

hang on a sec... It's pretty small.

not sure I can make out any detail.










That's better


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks **** to me mate. Sorry. You should just bin it.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Only joking i have no idea :lol:


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

any more ideas value wise? pleasse lol


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Please use this image resizer....

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=15443

Seriously, value, its worth the gold value really, its no that collectable or desirable, its gold, its going to be on the small side and its not by a famous brand...

Im going to say between Â£50-80 ....

Paul could be on to a good idea by contacting the Henn shop,its a nice bit of history for them...


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

sean666 said:


> My grandad used to have an old hen but it **** all over his back garden so i believe he broke its neck, i have no idea what it would of been worth in 1984 , i am also having trouble sorting out some pics so god knows what it would be worth now.


after speaking to my dad i belive this was my gradads given to him form his work for bricklaying.


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry about the picture sizes, im just looking for a value for this watch if possible. thank you for your support.


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

curtis said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > My grandad used to have an old hen but it **** all over his back garden so i believe he broke its neck, i have no idea what it would of been worth in 1984 , i am also having trouble sorting out some pics so god knows what it would be worth now.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> A quick google found T A Henn & Sons ...


Now I know my eyes are bad but I'm sure it says T A Henn & Sons on that recipt :wallbash:



> any ideas?


err go to the library and get them to show you how "google" works


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

im not that stupid, ive already researched and cant find anything on this watch , does it look like any simular watches from that period?


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

curtis said:


> im not that stupid, ive already researched and cant find anything on this watch , does it look like any simular watches from that period?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## curtisf (Dec 17, 2008)

is this forum for just taking the piss out of people, im only 13 and just asking for information.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It looks like a million others. Before any value can be put on it you need to know if it's solid or plated gold, what the dial is made of (it doesn't look like M of P to me) and what movement is in it. The quality of these will determin it's value as the Henn name means nothing at all.

As I've said before you have the details of the jewelers so try them 1st, they may keep records and know it's history.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pg tips said:


> It looks like a million others. Before any value can be put on it you need to know if it's solid or plated gold, what the dial is made of (it doesn't look like M of P to me) and what movement is in it. The quality of these will determin it's value as the Henn name means nothing at all.
> 
> As I've said before you have the details of the jewelers so try them 1st, they may keep records and know it's history.


And I think that is the most sensible answer you'll get. Give it a try.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

curtis said:


> is this forum for just taking the piss out of people, im only 13 and just asking for information.


you'll have to forgive us but we get hundreds of "what's my watch worth" posts, if you'd have started off with a polite introduction, told us you were 13 and had just found your grandads watch it might have helped.

Just cos were on the net doesn't mean we have all the worlds knowledge of watches at our fingertips.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

curtis said:


> is this forum for just taking the piss out of people, im only 13 and just asking for information.


No, you will need to post in the 'lifestyle and entertainment' section if you want that....


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

curtis said:


> is this forum for just taking the piss out of people, *im only 13 *and just asking for information.


So whats you exclusive watch collection then?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

curtis said:


> im only 13


Nevermind.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> curtis said:
> 
> 
> > im only 13
> ...


:rofl: h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> curtis said:
> 
> 
> > im only 13
> ...


:yes: :banned:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I would watch out. I believe someone called Gary is a member of this forum h34r:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> curtis said:
> 
> 
> > im only 13
> ...


Just slightly too late with your sneaky editing 

Potz quoted you and Jase knows where you live... you've had it now :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:lol:

Sharky you should know better than to edit posts in a thread where 20 members are watching every reply


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > curtis said:
> ...


Hard to cover your tracks when you get quoted four times within four minutes. :lol:

Oh well...only kiddin' anyway. :angel_not:

I hope you find the info you're looking for curtis...sorry we were a bit quick to poke fun....we had a bunch of spammer attacks this week, half of us are losing our jobs or getting divorced, and we're all a bit punchy on this Friday evening.

Cheers everyone...it's time to get outa' here. :cheers:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Hard to cover your tracks when you get quoted four times within four minutes. :lol:
> 
> Oh well...only kiddin' anyway. :angel_not:
> 
> ...


Did anyone get this previous to edit? h34r:

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

pg tips said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sharky you should know better than to edit posts in a thread where 20 members are watching every reply


 :lol:


----------



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

If I was curtis I wouldn't come back here. His opening post was very normal and polite and he did what was asked of him, like taking pics. He did so, then searched for his lost USB lead, found it, uploaded the pics etc.

And more then half of you, including the mods are taking the piss. He's new here, what kind of welcome is this?









Give him some time to google and phone this jeweller. He was busy with finding his camera lead.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

jolie said:


> If I was curtis I wouldn't come back here. His opening post was very normal and polite and he did what was asked of him, like taking pics. He did so, then searched for his lost USB lead, found it, uploaded the pics etc.
> 
> And more then half of you, including the mods are taking the piss. He's new here, what kind of welcome is this?
> 
> ...


Ohh another newbie? h34r: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

jolie said:


> If I was curtis I wouldn't come back here. His opening post was very normal and polite and he did what was asked of him, like taking pics. He did so, then searched for his lost USB lead, found it, uploaded the pics etc.
> 
> And more then half of you, including the mods are taking the piss. He's new here, what kind of welcome is this?
> 
> ...


Well Curtis i here by inform you you have passed the intiation test by continuing to post under fire . :gunsmilie: :clap: we have to be very careful who we select welcome aboard young man :rltb:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jolie said:


> Give him some time to google and phone this jeweller.


The whole point is this should have been the 1st point of call. I found the jewellers in about 30 seconds flat on Google.

It's been a long week for some of us, we've had a huge amount of spam and he just hit us at the wrong time, not his fault but hey life's like that at times.

The forum is littered with "What's my watch worth" one hit posters. At least this guy got some replies, most forums would have ignored him.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> The forum is littered with "What's my watch worth" one hit posters. At least this guy got some replies, most forums would have ignored him.


True. h34r:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

potz said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > jolie said:
> ...


YEP :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:








:tongue2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I think this was rude. So much for the Christmas spirit


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I think this was rude. So much for the Christmas spirit They may not be Christians?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Curtis ignore them, come and post again when you're ready


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

"whats my watch worth''

97% of the time ,very little

2% its solid gold and is worth its scrap value

1% its made by a well known maker such as rolex ,do a name search on the net, if you cant find any info already online about the brand see the 97% + 2% rule.

mods can provide a link to this post whenever a' whats my watch worth' post becomes available


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

pugster said:


> "whats my watch worth''
> 
> 97% of the time ,very little
> 
> ...


A Wealth of information :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > "whats my watch worth''
> ...


Worthy of a Sticky


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

potz said:


>












:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Chally2 says:-

"Look right and left, look right again, before you cross the road or join an internet forum".

Charlie says:-

"**** that, I'd rather cross the road with my head up my arse than join an internet forum".

Chris, life is a bitch. But I reckon you got the best end of the deal. Not that you deserve it.


----------

